# Jazz influence by schoenberg



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

In old jazz what were experimental, did any jazzmans lisen to Schoenberg and apply 11 tones thecnique, Schoenberg blue print...

What were the most '' experimental'' jazz or the most avant-garde in early jazz...

Coltrane most be one of em since MAGMA mastermind and leader mention him often
but i hardly know jazz in fact i dont know mutch...


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Listen to Coleman Hawkins playing a whole-tone scale solo in Fletcher Henderson Orchestra's "Queer Notions."

Don Friedman Quartet, "Dreams and Explorations", for 12-tone jazz from the 1960s.

John Lewis: "Jazz Abstractions" for a 12-tone jazz suite.

Jim Hall: "Thesis" on Live at Town Hall Vol. 2

Important jazz figures to check out: Gunther Schuller, Ornette Coleman, Eric Dolphy.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Cecil Taylor was obviously influenced by the European avant-garde: 




How well he knew Schoenberg, I don't know.


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

David Shire's score to the film _The Taking of Pelham 123_ (the original from 1974) has jazz twelve-tone writing.





Bill Evans wrote a tune called _Twelve Tone Tune._


----------



## Open Lane (Nov 11, 2015)

I am not sure of Schoenberg's influence but I will say, one of my favorite avantgarde sax players is Peter Brotzmann, when the mood is right.


----------

